# Blushing Support Group?



## Googlieyed (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's such a group in the Portland, Oregon area?

I used to blush once in a while, but lately I've been so consumed with schoolwork that I really don't get out enough- and I think that it's contributing to my recent increase in uncontrollable blushing.

Does anyone at least have any suggestions?


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

join the club, I'm on the same boat as you :blush


----------



## Googlieyed (Jan 30, 2011)

I think I broke some ground today- I was able to prevent myself from blushing several times. But I still had a relapse when someone from my class reached out to shake my hand. 

It's funny because I know that the other person usually has no emotional emphasis- they are not trying to use body language or other signals that would require an emotional response from me. But somehow it's like I get overstimulated or something by the attention that they're giving me or by the thought that they might give me attention. 

I found that for those times that I was able to control blushing- that I had to prep myself before being in those situations- 
We've been discussing some things in class that make me uncomfortable and so I had to bring it up during converstions with people that I felt comfortable with before going to class- that helped the make the subject matter seem less troublesome, and I was able to stop myself from blushing (at least as far as I could tell).


----------



## dirtyglass (Feb 1, 2011)

I hate that. When I was first gettin to know my girl I use to turn strawberry red around her. All I could think was what is wrong with me, I hope she dont notice. Don't happen with my brothers but everyone else.


----------

